# Codman programmable shunt



## ckirkp1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is there a CPT code for a Codman programmable shunt? 
The operation performed: Rt ventriculoperitoneal shunt, using Codman programmable shunt at 90 mm of water. I was going to use 62223 but should there be another code to use as well? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------

